# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  I Felt The Sun Upon My Face (My February 2017 Song)

## SilverBeat

I Felt The Sun Upon My Face (My February 2017 Song)

I'm not sure where the lyric to this song came from, could be love gone wrong. Any way, It's written like it's a love song, but I think it's more about how I felt in the past about any thing that got my hopes up, only to have the rug pulled from under my feet. Being in the people business, it's not hard to have that happen more times than not. Or, it may be about 50% of the  time, So it seems.

https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...n-upon-my-face

Cheers,
Terry


Rock On!!!

You have your secrets
I have mine
There'll be no pain 
If there's no Clues
If there's no heart break
We'll both be fine
We'll both be fine
If you so chose

I felt the sun upon my face
You said you thought you felt it to
I looked, and failed to see a trace
It's so dam hard to know what's true

If there's no reason
There's no heart
The way is lost
If there's no light
I watched the sun set
Right from the start
Right from the start
Day turned to night


Why
Tell me why you cried
did you lie, or did your love just die

----------

